

Why Thinner People Are More Creative - danielrm26
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/breakfast_is_overrated/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FihdT+%28The+Dilbert+Blog%29

======
petercooper
A self confessed "crackpot theory" but I wonder if his hunch connects in with
the, I believe, demonstrated findings that sleep deprivation can temporarily
enhance creativity and reduce depression in some subjects.

(I've seen quite a few items on this over the years but for the sake of
actually having a citation for once, here's the first thing I Googled ;-)
[http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/49769/How-Lack-
of-...](http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/49769/How-Lack-of-Sleep-Can-
Make-You-More-Creative) )

~~~
beagle3
I've just finished reading "Left in the Dark" <http://leftinthedark.org.uk/>
Mind=Blown; much less crackpot than you'd think, and with a hypothesis that
explains it.

------
Pyrodogg
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1898600>

